# cancer



## leawith3dogs (Jan 16, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with cancer in vizslas?


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

In 2008 the Vizsla Club of American surveyed 2500+ vizsla owners with the following results:

Both Lipoma and Mast Cell Tumors were reported by greater than 5% of respondents. A total of
220 (8.78%) owners reported that their Vizslas had a fatty tumor growth, with a mean reported age
of onset of 6.52 (S.D. 2.62) years. Mast Cell Tumors were reported by 148 (5.91%) of survey
takers with an average onset age of 6.42 (S.D. 2.85) years. Hemangiosaroma was reported by 73
(2.91%) of survey takers. The mean age of onset for Hemangiosaroma was 9.11 (S.D. 2.54) years.
Lymphoma (n=46) and melanoma (n=29) were also reported by greater than 1% of the survey
takers. The mean ages of onset were reported as 8.28 (S.D. 3.39), and 7.17 (S.D. 2.63),
respectively. Leukemia, testicular, bladder, and colon cancers were the least reported cancers with
less than 0.1% incidence reported.[/color]

Looks like cancer is rare in Vs.


----------

